# Hunter harassment?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

There are several videos on Youtube of hunters being harassed. One titled
* Hunter Harassment on Minnesota Public Land*

caught my eye. I can't provide a direct link because some of you might have your delicate sensibilities offended by the profanity but you can google it if you want. 



Have any of you experienced this? How did you handle it? Are there any laws in your state that cover this?

I only experienced this once. A light plane kept flying over the small slough I was hunting ducks on. I did something to discourage it on the third pass. I've always wondered what the correct shot size is for a Cessna? 


MN has a law that makes it a crime to harass hunters so you can just call the cops or warden if it happens to you. 



In addition there is a little known law that is an exemption to the law that prohibits shooting within 500 feet of an occupied dwelling. Many people thought it would be smart to build their houses right along the border of Wildlife Management Areas (WMA) so that they can watch the wildlife. Then they try to prevent hunting by quoting the 500 foot rule. You can legally hunt within the 500 foot zone by their house as long as you are on the WMA. Of course an ethical hunter would never shoot in the direction of the house.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Its covered here as well.
Also protects anglers from harrasment.

You got to be a special kind of stupid though to mess with someone whos armed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There are also laws against shooting at people in planes


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

We just lead them into the swamps. I'm pretty sure they can figure how to get out.
After awhile.
Sort of.
Never really checked to be honest.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't suppose this law covers being harassed by squirrels or blue jays while deer hunting. I've never been harassed while hunting, but I have been informed (while wearing camo, grease paint and fox urine) how cruel and inhumane I am.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never hunted public land, and never will.. Too many idiots on it... That's the way I solve the problem..


----------



## FreeRangerz (Nov 27, 2015)

I've never been harassed I mainly hunt on my own land of over 45 acres and try to keep my distance from other hunters or people and cars. When I do hunt on other land (not mine) but actual hunting ground I'm not bothered. But many people say it's cruel...?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I harass hunters...the ones that are on land they aren't supposed to be on. I almost enjoy hunting the hunters more than my actual deer hunting, more challenging. I have never been harassed but out here on private land, in the middle of nowhere where everyone else hunts it's a little different.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Small planes here in Michigan don't display numbers so you can call some one to fix them about hunter harassment. So I set out to describe the plane. Was told that covered a bunch so I told the cop next time I would shoot the freaking plane down and he then could do some thing about it. Figured I would use the 300 mag with 165gr bullet. Not sure of the lead though maybe about 2 feet?

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Small planes here in Michigan don't display numbers so you can call some one to fix them about hunter harassment. So I set out to describe the plane. Was told that covered a bunch so I told the cop next time I would shoot the freaking plane down and he then could do some thing about it. Figured I would use the 300 mag with 165gr bullet. Not sure of the lead though maybe about 2 feet?
> 
> Al


Most small planes fly at about 60 to 70 mph, about the same as a blue wing teal going flat out with a tailwind, if that helps.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Small planes here in Michigan don't display numbers so you can call some one to fix them about hunter harassment. So I set out to describe the plane. Was told that covered a bunch so I told the cop next time I would shoot the freaking plane down and he then could do some thing about it. Figured I would use the 300 mag with 165gr bullet. Not sure of the lead though maybe about 2 feet?
> 
> Al



that must be why they prohibit tracers while hunting it would be to easy to figure out the lead on the planes


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Nimrod said:


> Most small planes fly at about 60 to 70 mph, about the same as a blue wing teal going flat out with a tailwind, if that helps.


But how far is the plane?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

> I only experienced this once. A light plane kept flying over the small slough I was hunting ducks on. I did something to discourage it on the third pass. I've always wondered what the correct shot size is for a Cessna?


Well that's just brilliant. With statements like that is it really any wonder why some hunters get harassed?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cessna sky lane speed with a 230HP engine.
*max cruise speed of 145 knots (269 km/hr) *Not up on the metric conversion but I am sure that is more than 60/70 MPH.

I used to have a bunch of ultra lites that liked buzzing the house every day.Which was annoying to say the least, Imagine a snow mobile or dirt bike going around your house all afternoon. 

Do you know that in Michigan they have no rules in their operation. 
I started a campaign thru the local news paper to make them be registered, pay a yearly fee and display numbers so you could report them harassing people in there back yards.
About a week after the story came out in the local new paper the buzzing in the back yard stopped. Not sure if it was the story or the many pictures of them buzzing the house.


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for rough figuring a knot is 1.1 mph 

but I don't think your talking about a real air craft , my dad flew the Cessna 172 and 182 the two most common Cessna air craft , both required a license and tail number.

I think you may be talking about ultra light air craft https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultralight_aircraft_(United_States)


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> Well that's just brilliant. With statements like that is it really any wonder why some hunters get harassed?


Sorry your sense of humor is retar oops, developmentally slow. Do you think we are having a serious conversation about how to shoot down an airplane?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

farmerDale said:


> But how far is the plane?


This is like a goose looks in range to a duck hunter when it's not because he is used to the smaller size bird. It requires experience to correctly judge the range. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I hunt public land, but only with a bow. Hunting our state forest around here during the gun season is pretty crazy - last time I tried bullets were going my way as I clung to a large tree for my life. No problem bow hunting.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> I hunt public land, but only with a bow. Hunting our state forest around here during the gun season is pretty crazy - last time I tried bullets were going my way as I clung to a large tree for my life. No problem bow hunting.



Didn't you read the story about the guy who accidentally sshot his brother in the leg with an arrow? He rushed him to the Doc asking is he going to live is he going to live.

Doc replied he would have if you didn't field dress him.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Public land around here is terrifying, I don't know how anybody or anything survives it apart from horrible shooting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cessna sky lane, The N14200 number shown on this one does not have to be displayed to fly Michigan sky's.










 Al


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

We got a couple Idiot Pilots around here, 3 that fly helicopters and two Planes.

I managed to contact all and let them know, to quit buzzing my place.

The other option was I'd be Knocking on their door at random times!

My choice!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Cessna sky lane, The N14200 number shown on this one does not have to be displayed to fly Michigan sky's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats very interesting , I thought all planes over single passenger ultralight size needed tail numbers , I have never seen a plane in Wisconsin without a tail number that wasn't some sort of antique.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Cessna sky lane, The N14200 number shown on this one does not have to be displayed to fly Michigan sky's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a 182 your going to have that registered


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

If you're at all technically savvy, there is an app for your smart phone or tablet that will tell you the number and type of plane in the air space you choose. If you allow the location settings to find your location then you can even just point your camera at the aircraft and it will pull up the info. 

It is called FlightRadar24. There is a free version and a paid version. The free one is obviously very basic, plus there are ads to deal with, but it will still pull up aircraft in your skies with the number and usually tell if it is privately owned or not, plus it gives a representative photo of the aircraft. It's interesting


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I have never experienced harassment from a non-hunter. 

I have been harassed many times by bow hunters while squirrel hunting on my horse. That whole situation is rather comical on many levels, which only feeds their "rage".


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have been known to confront those hunters that trespass on my land. I have also been known to jump in the tuck and chase down those dear sweet people that run a spotlight in my house or yard. I think I have been called a name or two but, the funny part is, none of those men did it to my face! Another funny thing, it doesn't happen much anymore. Good thing, I don't like being angry and those kind of things tend to tick me off, shall we say livid!?! 
:grit:

My memory may fail me but, I believe it is FAA regs, federal, that require planes to be registered. I don't think Cessna made one that did not fall into that category.

I know a lot of pilots. In my experience, many, not all, are just arrogant. A few flying lead pellets could be just a bit of an "ego deflator" :heh:


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I knew a pilot once, a veterinarian and an arrogant SOB. I guess that I should say that he was a student pilot, since he crashed the plane on one of his first flights with him 100% at the controls. The instructor was with him and both survived after hospital stays and various surgeries. He then turned around and sued the instructor for not teaching him properly which he claimed was the reason for the crash.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

tamarackreg said:


> I have never experienced harassment from a non-hunter.
> 
> I have been harassed many times by bow hunters while squirrel hunting on my horse. That whole situation is rather comical on many levels, which only feeds their "rage".


I am assuming this was public land. You have just as much right to be there squirrel hunting. And yes, a small game hunter will wreck a bow hunt, but them's the breaks. I bow hunt on public land - I just try to find spots not so likely to be used by small game hunters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a cell phone that receives calls when I am not in the house and people need an answer to a question ASAP. Phones that do all that outer stuff are simply a bane on society. A big one is texting while driving, cars/trucks need a shut down chip when people do that. 

I guess it is the Feds then who no longer require a display of the N numbers.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

tamarackreg said:


> I have never experienced harassment from a non-hunter.
> 
> I have been harassed many times by bow hunters while squirrel hunting on my horse. That whole situation is rather comical on many levels, which only feeds their "rage".


I have interrupted bow hunters while pheasant hunting in SW MN. Never a harsh word but lots of dirty looks. LOL

Smoke has a hunter orange cape he wears during bow and muzzle loader seasons. Acts like he's superdog. Do they make a size for a horse?

I see that Alley has opened a new tangent on this thread. I take no responsibility for this divergence. I did open the door to the first one about airplanes.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> Sorry your sense of humor is retar oops, developmentally slow. Do you think we are having a serious conversation about how to shoot down an airplane?


It is hard enough for us to defend the 2nd amendment without people having conversations like this. This could be picked up by anyone and used, out of context, against all of us who love to hunt.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> It is hard enough for us to defend the 2nd amendment without people having conversations like this. This could be picked up by anyone and used, out of context, against all of us who love to hunt.


No no, you must be wrong. Only retards like me would ever misunderstand people have a discussion about shooting at a plane for a discussion about shooting at a plane.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> I am assuming this was public land. You have just as much right to be there squirrel hunting. And yes, a small game hunter will wreck a bow hunt, but them's the breaks. I bow hunt on public land - I just try to find spots not so likely to be used by small game hunters.


Yes, this is on public land. A guy on a horse might disturb an area for minute but then everything quickly goes back to normal. If I stop to shoot, give it 15 minutes and you're GTG. If the deer ran to the next county over every little disturbance, that's all they'd do. LOL 
Who knows, in ten minutes I might be bumping some your way!
What wrecks a bowhunt is when the guy in the tree starts talking / yelling and moving about. 
Most of the bow hunters I come across are less than a quarter mile from the road and within 50 yards of a two-track. These guys tend to be the most defensive of "their" woods. Beyond that area they thin out and wise up. Most just give a little wave or a nod, if that, and we both go silently and happily on with our day. I leave the squirrels alone until I'm a long way from the good guys, then stay away from that area or approach with care to see that they aren't in their stand first. Plenty of area for all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I have a cell phone that receives calls when I am not in the house and people need an answer to a question ASAP. Phones that do all that outer stuff are simply a bane on society. A big one is texting while driving, *cars/trucks need a shut down chip* when people do that.
> 
> I guess it is the Feds then who no longer require a display of the N numbers.
> 
> Al


There's at least one company making a device for vehicles that blocks the phone from working while it's running.


----------

